# Gas mileage ???



## Canuck371 (Jan 17, 2006)

How is everyones gas mileage ? My used to be decent, averaging about 45 liters / 400km in the city. But now it is horrible. My last 4 fill ups have been :
43 liters / 245 km
41 liters / 328 km
44 liters / 365 km

This is on a 2005 SE with 32,000 KM's. I checked the air filter and it is OK. I'm almost always on 2wd.

I know that gas mileage drops in the winter, but this is bad!


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hey Canuck, I noticed my gas milage went down a lot too.
The first gas tank to went a long way, but its getting worst and worst.
I did like 1L/10km before, the last gas tank it was 1L/8km and i'm currently at 7200km on my 2005 SE AWD as well.
I'm thinking because now I drive with AUTO on most of the time, while before it was only 2WD.
maybe it'll get better again in summer 



Canuck371 said:


> How is everyones gas mileage ? My used to be decent, averaging about 45 liters / 400km in the city. But now it is horrible. My last 4 fill ups have been :
> 43 liters / 245 km
> 41 liters / 328 km
> 44 liters / 365 km
> ...


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I too am a bit disappointed in the mileage I've seen thus far. It's not bad but it's not what it should be based on Nissan's claims if you ask me.
For my particular model Nissan claims 8.1 litres per 100kms highway and 10.8 litres per 100km city. 
I do about 80% highway driving and thought I'd be conservative and count on 10L/100kms or 600kms to a tank. I was thinking I'd AT LEAST get that. Before winter (when I didn't warm up the vehicle or use AWD) I'd get 11 litres/100kms at best. Now (winter) it's worse but I don't really chart it or anything.

Canuck: 43 litres / 245 km?! That thing got a Hemi? 17.5 litres/100km...brutal.


----------



## Canuck371 (Jan 17, 2006)

Rockford said:


> I too am a bit disappointed in the mileage I've seen thus far. It's not bad but it's not what it should be based on Nissan's claims if you ask me.
> For my particular model Nissan claims 8.1 litres per 100kms highway and 10.8 litres per 100km city.
> I do about 80% highway driving and thought I'd be conservative and count on 10L/100kms or 600kms to a tank. I was thinking I'd AT LEAST get that. Before winter (when I didn't warm up the vehicle or use AWD) I'd get 11 litres/100kms at best. Now (winter) it's worse but I don't really chart it or anything.
> 
> Canuck: 43 litres / 245 km?! That thing got a Hemi? 17.5 litres/100km...brutal.


I currently run regular gas, I might switch to super to see if there is a difference.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 11, 2006)

My 2.2 Dci SVE keeps on going... milage is great


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

My last fill I got 501km with 46.6 L of fuel. I use regular fuel, and haven't found much difference with supreme. This is with winter tires on my vehicle, which are 225/60/r16, left over from my maxima.

Although I have had similar mileage to what you are speaking of. I couldn't relate it to any specific reason.

Greg


Canuck371 said:


> How is everyones gas mileage ? My used to be decent, averaging about 45 liters / 400km in the city. But now it is horrible. My last 4 fill ups have been :
> 43 liters / 245 km
> 41 liters / 328 km
> 44 liters / 365 km
> ...


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

Bad time of the year to look at gas mileage, especially in cold spells. My X-Trail has 81,000 and I lose about 50km fill to fill right now, ie 475km instead of 525km, still not bad. I find my X-trail better on gas in its second winter, probably because it's well broken in.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Jagger said:


> My 2.2 Dci SVE keeps on going... milage is great


Yes, I went 450 miles on 51 litres the other week. What's that? 40mpg.

Equates to 725km.

You certainly win with diesel!!!!!


----------



## Canuck371 (Jan 17, 2006)

Oreo said:


> My last fill I got 501km with 46.6 L of fuel. I use regular fuel, and haven't found much difference with supreme. This is with winter tires on my vehicle, which are 225/60/r16, left over from my maxima.
> 
> Although I have had similar mileage to what you are speaking of. I couldn't relate it to any specific reason.
> 
> Greg


I imagine that is mostly hiqhway km's?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Its about 60% highway.



Canuck371 said:


> I imagine that is mostly hiqhway km's?


----------



## Canuck371 (Jan 17, 2006)

46 liters / 320km's

I'm getting depressed...


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

That does seem a little low. I drive very hard and I have the Auto 4x4 on all the time in winter.... I'm averaging 13 l./100km.. In the summer, with my CAI air filter, I was doing around 10.5 l./100km. I'm going to try reseting my ECU by removing the proper fuses. Maybe that would help you also. Do you let the car warm up a lot before driving? A la prochaine.

Ryan


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Premium Gas*



Canuck371 said:


> I currently run regular gas, I might switch to super to see if there is a difference.


Tried that: 
- 2 tanks of mid-grade - no improvement :thumbdwn: 

Spent some more money:
- 2 tanks of Premium - no improvement :thumbdwn: 

That's my experience with the higher octane gas.

As another member mentioned, this is a difficult time of year to asses fuel consumption.....

But when you do, these "calculators" might be helpful :

http://www.canadiandriver.com/tools/fuel.htm

http://www.projects.ex.ac.uk/trol/scol/ccfuel.htm


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

This raises an interesting question for me. Is fuel economy something that the manufacturer is somehow obligated to guarantee? Within a certain percentage of published figures, for example.

I mean, what if your new vehicle never even gets close to the advertised fuel consumption figures? Does the consumer have any recourse?
Say the manufacturer publishes 10L/100km combined but you routinely get 15L/100km no matter how you drive. What if your car just plain sucks? What then? Couldn't this technically be considered a problem that should be covered under warranty?


----------



## expatriate (Jan 23, 2006)

*fuel economy is terrible!*

I bought an off-lease 2000 Pathfinder SE. My last tank was 63 litres and I only drove 406 km. What should I start checking (air filter, etc.) that might improve this lousy mileage? I might sell it and try a different one if this doesn't get better fast!

Happy driving!


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

expatriate said:


> I bought an off-lease 2000 Pathfinder SE. My last tank was 63 litres and I only drove 406 km. What should I start checking (air filter, etc.) that might improve this lousy mileage? I might sell it and try a different one if this doesn't get better fast!
> 
> Happy driving!



How many KMs does the truck have? Are you towing anything like tools? What maintenance has been made? If 2.5 litre 4 cylinders are getting 13 l/100km then 3.5 liter 6 cylinders could probably use 15 l/100km like you are. Try changing you spark-plugs, air filter, clean the injectors and disconect the battery for a half hour. You could also try the Pathfinder forum instead of the X-Trail forum  

Ryan


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*8-Month Average*



Canuck371 said:


> How is everyones gas mileage ? My used to be decent, averaging about 45 liters / 400km in the city. But now it is horrible. My last 4 fill ups have been :
> 43 liters / 245 km
> 41 liters / 328 km
> 44 liters / 365 km
> ...


Just out of curiosity, I did a review of my gas consumption. 

Results are as follows:

June 05 - - 12.27 (vehicle was new)

July 05 - - 10.6 (4000 km road trip)

Aug 05 - - 10.3

Sept 05 - - 11.4

Oct 05 - - 11.6

Nov 05 - - 12.2

Dec 05 - - 12.6

Jan 06 - - 12.9

8-month average is 11.73 and one can see the numbers increase with the change in seasons. Surprisingly, we’ve had little or no snow – but have had a few cold spurts.

Mine is also an 05 SE - Auto, but with half of your kms.

Your "decent" number above translates into 11.25 ltrs / 100 kms.

Your other numbers translate into 17.5 - 12.5 - and 12.0 respectively.

The 17.5 would certainly be a concern for anyone. Wonder if it's just a "one-off" with some kind of explanation ?? Is it possible that someone stole some gas from you ?? Did you idle the vehicle for an extended period ?? 

Just some food for thought..........


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys,

As Roger already knows, if you have recently done any upgrades to your exy (filer, CAI, headers...etc) it is VERY advisable to do a "forced" ECU re-set, which will force the ECU to make the appropriate adjustments in it's tables for the fuel:air ratios.

Since I have upgraded my exhaust system to the twins set-up, I started to get around 11.7-12.0 LT/100kms (city driving) this has dramatically improved after the "forced" ECU re-set to 10.77 and 10.64LT/100kms (city driving) after 2 tanks of fuel.

The change and improvement speaks for itself.


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> Just out of curiosity, I did a review of my gas consumption.
> 
> Results are as follows:
> 
> ...




Seriously, I haven't got any thing better than 9.51L/ 100Km(summer-no wind/ tail wind)). worst is 17.51L./100Km( during a heavy snow time). X-trail is approx. 20000Km and more than a year old, and I have kept a clean record of mileage
here it is:


Date	Distance(Km)	Volume(L)	Consumption(L/100km)	

13/10/2004	222.00	25.28 11.39
21/10/2004	350.00	40.22 11.49
27/10/2004	374.00	42.95 11.48
2/11/2004	294.00	36.40 12.38
4/11/2004	113.00	11.99 10.61
11/11/2004	263.20	33.06 12.56
18/11/2004	416.00	50.37 12.11
25/11/2004	368.00	42.00 11.41
1/12/2004	403.00	49.15 12.19
5/12/2004	201.00	24.97 12.42
11/12/2004	136.00	18.07 13.29
16/12/2004	126.00	22.06 17.51
21/12/2004	410.00	52.81 12.88
5/2/2005 209.00	26.00 12.44
8/2/2005 420.00	45.66 10.87
9/2/2005 291.00	37.25 12.80
9/2/2005 234.00	29.31 12.53
9/2/2005 240.00	27.09 11.29
11/2/2005	128.00	16.90 13.20
14/02/2005	126.00	15.52 12.32
20/02/2005	406.00	53.60 13.20
23/02/2005	250.00	31.73 12.69
1/3/2005 310.00	40.05 12.92
4/3/2005 84.00	12.00 14.29
11/3/2005	210.00	32.00 15.24
13/03/2005	160.00	19.20 12.00
18/03/2005	350.00	39.70 11.34
13/04/2005	447.00	50.00 11.19
18/04/2005	293.00	33.90 11.57
24/04/2005	420.00	47.40 11.29
2/5/2005 305.00	31.60 10.36
4/5/2005 199.00	18.93 9.51
17/05/2005	430.00	51.72 12.03
26/05/2005	360.00	38.36 10.66
7/6/2005 435.00	52.88 12.16
11/6/2005	460.00	51.80 11.26
12/6/2005	116.00	11.97 10.32
25/06/2005	410.00	44.20 10.78
30/06/2005	252.00	26.90 10.67
4/7/2005 157.00	20.65 13.15
7/8/2005 440.00	52.00 11.82
14/08/2005	480.00	49.09 10.23
15/08/2005	295.00	30.00 10.17
21/08/2005	370.00	40.90 11.05
25/08/2005	399.00	42.12 10.56
28/08/2005	428.00	47.80 11.17
1/9/2005 304.00	31.30 10.30
14/10/2005	130.00	15.79 12.14
22/10/2005	378.00	45.50 12.04
27/10/2005	210.00	26.00 12.38
30/10/2005	311.00	37.12 11.94
4/11/2005	160.20	16.59 10.36
30/11/2005	452.00	52.22 11.55
15/11/2005	460.00	57.21 12.44
17/11/2005	501.00	54.82 10.94
25/11/2005	457.00	54.30 11.88
29/11/2005	227.00	26.37 11.62
1/12/2005	151.90	16.41 10.80
11/12/2005	401.60	49.47 12.32
14/12/2005	125.40	15.38 12.26
23/12/2005	379.70	51.72 13.62
29/12/2005	321.40	44.05 13.71
3/1/2006 327.00	45.56 13.93
8/1/2006 403.00	51.52 12.78
15/01/2006	448.00	52.92 11.81
18/01/2006	95.10	10.76 11.31
25/01/2006	417.00	50.57 12.13

:fluffy: 
you guys also should get similar / better


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

This is good information, but mileage depends on so many things. Such as the mix of highway/city driving. 

Is the highway driving flat, straight, constant speed? How high is that speed? Is the city driving relatively efficient, or stuck in hopeless traffic snarls. Are you a smooth driver, or always changing speed and going back and forth between the gas and the brakes? 

What about tire pressure? Load in the car? Tire tread design? Roof rack crossbars etc?


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

X-Traction said:


> This is good information, but mileage depends on so many things. Such as the mix of highway/city driving.
> 
> Is the highway driving flat, straight, constant speed? How high is that speed? Is the city driving relatively efficient, or stuck in hopeless traffic snarls. Are you a smooth driver, or always changing speed and going back and forth between the gas and the brakes?
> 
> What about tire pressure? Load in the car? Tire tread design? Roof rack crossbars etc?



yeah, I agree with you, many factors, live in montreal, and commute 80 % on high-way 20% city, high consumptions periods indicate the days are cold / too much snow on the road. Generally, I'm smooth driver(easy on pedal-mostly use engine brakes). 100-120Km/h speed-try to keep constant. I would say 80% of the time no traffic. City driving would be efficient, If I can drive above 60km/h - overdrive(with auto-trans). If you live out side Montreal, you're likely to improve a little bit, coz of our roads are terrible(poth holes). I find cold weather(intake-air) effect a lot on mileage too.
hope this helps!


----------



## janarth (Oct 14, 2004)

No roof racks, good tire pressure, etc.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

I think I would expect better mileage than you're getting. The first 2000km we put on our new Grand Vitara was a long trip with tires a few pounds under-inflated, roof rack with crossbars and skis, mountainous highway driving, steep gravel roads, some city driving, driving well above efficient speeds, winter, and even some highway driving in snow. And of course the new engine etc. That's quite similar to your pattern, but with a few extra handicaps. 

The GV is always in AWD, and is a few hundred pounds heavier than the X-Trail. Yet we got 23mpg, which I think is around 12l/100km. I would expect the X-Trail should do substantially better, and I expect the GV will do much better when some of those limitations are removed. I tend to get very good mileage from my vehicles - like over 40mpg in a 3.0 V6 1990 Dodge Spirit in highway driving. By comparison, the best our 1991 Pathfinder ever got was 27mpg.

It seems every new car discussion site has plenty of complaints about mileage these days. Maybe that's because people finally are concerned about mileage, and it's not surprising they are disappointed. The published numbers are not representative of the "real world", although some drivers can match or exceed those figures. The figures are for comparing vehicles.


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

*trip mileage 30mpg (Cnd gallon)*

I just bought an 06 LE and drove it from Ottawa Ontario to Orlando FL. There were 4 adults, loaded with luggage. The trip was obviously half winter, half summer weather. We stopped - started frequently, averaged 65-75 mph on the hwy, some states with a lot of hills, snow covered roads through NY going down and coming back, so I then had it in Auto, not full time 4wd. I ran regular octane fuel.

So, in reality, summer conditions, 50-60 mph hwy driving, I should get close to the Nissan claims of 35mpg in Canada. You'll have to do the math to convert to litres per kilometres. I based my calculations on 3.79 litres per US gallon, and 4.5 litres per Cnd gallon.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

^^^ 9.0 litres per 100 Km !

That pretty good for a brand new X-Trail !

Just as Janarth I have a log of every fill up... I'll try to post it but my numbers are in line with what Janarth is getting.


----------



## XTrail1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I get 30mpg as a minimum, I have to really boot it to get worse than that.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

"So, in reality, summer conditions, 50-60 mph hwy driving, I should get close to the Nissan claims of 35mpg in Canada." 

Wow, that's only about 80-97kph. If I did that on the hwy's I drive I'd be a hazard. Seriously. People would be honking and flipping me off for sure. When I put it on cruise at 110kph I'm still considerably slower than the flow most of the time. Bear in mind this is mostly during peak times on 400 series hwy's in the Toronto area so people tend to be in more of a hurry.


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Rockford said:


> "Wow, that's only about 80-97kph. If I did that on the hwy's I drive I'd be a hazard. Seriously. People would be honking and flipping me off for sure. When I put it on cruise at 110kph I'm still considerably slower than the flow most of the time.


Actually 65-75 mph is 104 km/h - 120 km/h. That is the average speed on most Highways of North-America.


----------



## IanR (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm another one who has been tracking my fuel consumption from the start (my wife thinks I'm nuts). I am missing one fillup though. Our typical driving is our 45km commute which is probably 70% hwy, 30% in town. I usually try to cruise at 120km/h on the hwy but that doesn't always work out with the way traffic is flowing on the 401 (sometimes faster) and Hwy 8 (usually has some stop and go spots).

In L/100km:

Best: 8.42
Worst: 10.84
Avg: 9.54 (or 29.62 mpg -imperial)

We got our XTrail at the end of July. Our mileage was in the mid to high 8's to mid 9's from August through the end of October and since then it has been more in the mid 9's to mid 10's (avg around 10, last 4 fills were 10, 10, 9.99, 10.2).

If you're looking for a good site for calculating conversions from L/100km to mpg (Imperial / U.S.) try here

Ian


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Ryan_U said:


> Actually 65-75 mph is 104 km/h - 120 km/h. That is the average speed on most Highways of North-America.


Exactly. And that was kind of my point. (re-read my post )


----------



## Ryan_U (Apr 29, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Exactly. And that was kind of my point. (re-read my post )


Ok, you were commenting on the 50-60 mph.... My bad....

The best I've done is 8.6 l/100km while cruise-controlling on the highway with three people and camping stuff..

Ryan


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

*GAS SAVING KIT +46% Nissan Quest/X-Trail/Xterra/Murano*

Would this work??
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GAS-...42604QQitemZ8033581505QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

Power Maxx Vortex Generator

*

High Quality AIRCRAFT GRADE ALUMINUM Construction
*

Precision CNC machined to ensure the best quality product every time
*

Transferable between vehicles
*

Up to 31% increase in gas mileage
*

Power increase of up to 35 horsepower
*

EPA tested and approved
*

30 day money back guarantee
*

Lifetime guarantee - it will outlast your car

Power Maxx: Ion Edition
*

5 Neodymium Rare Earth Magnets
*

Transferable between vehicles
*

Up to 15% increase in gas mileage
*

Power increase of up to 10%
*

EPA tested and approved
*

30 day money back guarantee


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

Tominsky - do you really believe in fairytales ?


----------



## tominsky (Feb 2, 2006)

mike dockal said:


> Tominsky - do you really believe in fairytales ?


one can dream, right??


----------



## almostfamous (Jul 6, 2004)

Rockford said:


> "So, in reality, summer conditions, 50-60 mph hwy driving, I should get close to the Nissan claims of 35mpg in Canada."
> 
> Wow, that's only about 80-97kph. If I did that on the hwy's I drive I'd be a hazard. Seriously. People would be honking and flipping me off for sure. When I put it on cruise at 110kph I'm still considerably slower than the flow most of the time. Bear in mind this is mostly during peak times on 400 series hwy's in the Toronto area so people tend to be in more of a hurry.


I'm not suggesting that you or I would drive that speed on the hwy, but I can assure you they are basing their 35mpg claims on such speeds. You'll never get the advertised mileage claims on a 4cyl engine if you push it at higher speeds.


----------

